# 67 GTO/CP Hurst



## franco67 (Aug 21, 2010)

Am doing frame-off resto. In process of install. M-20. Have a Hurst CP 391-5403. Currently is not working. Can't access reverse. Have cleaned it up well. Replaced shims. Still no go. Is this unit worth the trouble? Will I have clearance issues in floor? Can't seem to find a newer unit to install in a console? Any ideas?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try contacting Peter Serio at Precision Pontiac. He knows A LOT about Hurst shifters.......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. Pete is THE man. A quality original refurbished Hurst shifter is like nothing else. No "modern" car shifter can touch it for strength, precision shifting, and feel. One of the big complaints the Tremec guys have when they convert to a 5 or 6 speed is the loss of the Hurst "feel".


----------

